# my pigeon as warts on face



## johnpigeon63 (Sep 25, 2009)

2 of my pigeon have what look like awart on there beck and near there eye would anyone know what this could be and what i can give to clear it up


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Can you post a clear pic?

Sounds like Pigeon Pox, unless they have been vaccinated, but without seeing them it's only a guess.

If it is, then it should eventually run its course. It is a virus, for which there is no medication.

They should be isolated.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Most likely is pigeon pox. Do a search on this site on "pox" . It is not life threatening and can be treated under most circumstances. Many great suggestions for treatment you will find in your search.

Louise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mosquitoes can infect pigeons with pox, so if you have a mosquito problem, you need to get your healthy birds vaccinated, or try to keep down the mosquitoes. It's very contagious, so you would need to separate any sick birds from the others.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

force feed them with black peppers 3 seed per day. most of the bird will heal in 5 days if they take black pepper. do not use the grinded black pepper


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

APF_LOFT said:


> force feed them with black peppers 3 seed per day. most of the bird will heal in 5 days if they take black pepper. do not use the grinded black pepper


You what? 

Got a link that explans how and why that works?


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

> You what?
> 
> Got a link that explans how and why that works?


here in the phillippines we use that and it always works. i think it help dried up the wart like lesion cause by pigeons pox. black pepper also use in fowl pox in game fowl chicks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ah ... dries up the pox lesions. Unfortunately, that doesn't kill the virus.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Or it may not pox at all, but a normal looking wart as a result of pigeons getting older where their beak/eye cere appears with bumps. Obviously pictures will help in proper diagnosis.


----------



## Luckyandbank (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi: I just saw this post (wow 13 years ago!) and would like to ask as well. Has anyone have had any pigeons that has lesion growth on the beak like in the picture? I've been monitoring my pij for this for almost a month now and it never change color nor the size. It's all clean bright looking not like the usual dark ugly pox lesions. She's about 6 years old.


----------

